# Starting to put plants in.



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Any one know what they are? They were valentines day gifts for my lovies  
Its the floaty thing, its been alive for almost a month now, its the small short grass in the left front and the bog green leafy thing in the right front. uhm, i also have a moss ball. lol. the moss ball as close to death there for a while, its turning dark green again now though


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

The grass-like one on the bottom left is most likely a micro sword. The big green leafy one... amazon sword or melon sword (maybe?). Not sure about the floating one ^^;


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

The floating one is like a water species of monkey grass lol, the lady said to just let it float, i got it earlier this month its been doing well. but thanks for the name sof the others! lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

can u take a etter photo of it? it looks like mondo grass... a bit..


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Agree with aokashi- it looks like mondo grass. I had three of these, they all rotted and smelled horrid :/ I suggest anacharis over that.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

what is the brown thing wearing a cowboy hat.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

the floating plant is mondo grass. This isn't a fully aquatic plant. The pet stores "may" say or do it but its not meant to be. Its like bamboo; it will rot and turn to mush and make the tank all nasty and gross.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Mondo grass is correct.. :/ i hope it doesn't die and rott.... :/ I don't know whereto get Anarchis.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Petsmart has Anacharis, or should at least.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Mondo grass is correct.. :/ i hope it doesn't die and rott.... :/ I don't know whereto get Anarchis.



i have a good idea for your mondo grass  rest the roots on the betta hammock and allow the leaves to stik out from the water  this way you have a great ammonia sucker and dont have to worry about it rotting!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a dwarf sag that looked like that.. It was huge. It's leaves were over 4 inches long .. if it sends runners out it might be that..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

aokashi said:


> i have a good idea for your mondo grass  rest the roots on the betta hammock and allow the leaves to stik out from the water  this way you have a great ammonia sucker and dont have to worry about it rotting!


Thats smart actually.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

The floating one looks like the bottom of my onion grass. Lol.

The one on the right looks like amazon sword.


----------

